# ship...did u say you own a hk usp 9mm?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

how do u shoot with it??
pros/cons?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I HAD a fullsize USP - loved the gun. Shot well. Loved to keep it cocked and locked. But, the grip was just too fat for me. From the front of the grip to the back, it's just rather long. It's not the width of the grip.

Anyway, I have small hands. I ended up selling it to pay for my last P99. But, it was a great gun.

Now the compact - I have a 9mm USPc - and I have wavered on keeping it on and off many times. I just posted another message stating that I have decided to keep it. Something about the compact - ya gotta really practice to NOT shoot low with it. Many people complain about this. But, the fullsize doesn't have this issue.

If U are looking at the fullsize and like it - get it.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I HAD a fullsize USP - loved the gun. Shot well. Loved to keep it cocked and locked. But, the grip was just too fat for me. From the front of the grip to the back, it's just rather long. It's not the width of the grip.
> 
> Anyway, I have small hands. I ended up selling it to pay for my last P99. But, it was a great gun.
> 
> ...


what trigger set do you have for the usp 9mm compact?
no, i am looking for a compact, not full size since i too have girly hands..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have Variant 1 - DA/SA with a decocker setup for a right hander. The most common version.

See my post here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6895


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

does the tlr1/2 or m6 insight laser/light fit on the hk usp 9mm?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> does the tlr1/2 or m6 insight laser/light fit on the hk usp 9mm?


Not without an adapter. I use one on my full-size. The P200 has a normal picatinny rail. The new HK45 series and P3000 has the normal rail also.


----------

